

The future of technology: why Turkish delight beats the nanobots - johns
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2008/06/the-future-of-i.html

======
michael_dorfman
Unfortunately, solving the small problems well will never be as sexy as
futzing around on the big ones.

------
radu_floricica
I's happening. I'm not so old, I'd say maybe 10 years of programming, and in
this time things changed a lot. Maybe I just progressed from making my own
buttons in pascal to using libraries, but now I look at what a beginner
programmer can do with the right tools and it's way beyond what I could. Part
of it is the internet. I'm sure there was always a barcode library around, but
now it's only a matter of googling "barcode library". Also widespread garbage
collection, web interfaces, open source... The craft of programming is getting
better by the year.

------
johnyzee
Damn it, now I really want to eat Turkish delight. Haven't had those things in
years (for reasons I shall rediscover after the first one).

Luckily I am living in the ethnic enclave of Copenhagen.

------
deathbyzen
Thanks to this article I finally looked up Turkish Delight in Wikipedia. Turns
out it's not sliced beef as I had assumed.

You learn something new every day.

~~~
ardit33
Turkish delights are awesome. I like them with nuts, almonds especially
(pistachio delights are good too). Back home they are traditionally given to
people if you are visiting, for weddings, deaths, etc.

But as with every desert, don't eat too much of them.

------
Tamerlin
That's what you get from companies that don't understand the value of
experience.

